# Warning: chmod failed: Operation not permitted ...



## IKEAFREAX (21. November 2002)

Begebe ich mich auch hier mal in fremdes Hoheitsgebiet:
Was ich möchte: Eine Datei per php kurzzeitig CHMOD 777 geben, damit ich sie beschreiben kann, und danach wieder den alten CHMOD geben.
Therotisch ganz einfach, alles ganz normal "programmiert", nun bekomm ich immer als Fehlermeldung: 
""
Warning: chmod failed: Operation not permitted
""

Tja, ist nen ganz normales Wewbhousingpaket, LAMPS; nachforschen über php.net hat erbracht, dass man Chmod nur als S(uper)u(ser) ändern kann. Nun die goldene Frage - wie?

Idee, ich brauchs für ein selbstgeschriebenes OnPageCms, also wenn ich als Admin eingeloggt bin, ist unter der Seite mein CMS Logo, wenn ich dort draufklicke, öffnet sich die aktuelle PHP Seite in ein Formular, so dass man den Quellcode bearbeiten kann und wieder speichern kann. Wenn ich der zu editierenden Datei über FTP Chmod 777 gebe, funktioniert das auch alles ganz super.

Nur bringt mir dieses "Cms" wenig, wenn ich über FTP immer den Chmod ändern muss *Gg* Darum wollt ich das gerne per php direkt machen, dort kommt dann jedoch - wie oben geschrieben, die Fehlermeldung.

kurzum - wie kann mein Vorhaben realisieren?


----------



## Sir Robin (21. November 2002)

Hallo Ikea...

dein Problem kenn ich irgendwo her, und ich konnte es gerade auf meinem Testserver nachvollziehen...deswegen vermute ich grad mal das der allseits gehasste PHP-Safe-Mode dran schuld ist, der soetwas verhindert...

zumindest klappte bei mir alles als der SafeMode aus war...kaum hatte ich ihn an ging das nicht mehr...und das mit der selben Fehlermeldung...schalt den mal aus, wenn du kannst..das könnt helfen...


----------



## Create (22. November 2002)

*Umask()*

Hallo,

hilft vielleicht umask() weiter?

Greetz
CreAte


----------



## IKEAFREAX (22. November 2002)

nicht wirklich


----------



## IKEAFREAX (22. November 2002)

Ich bin auch ein Idiot!!
Hat sich erledigt, hab ftp_site benutzt *gg*
Hätt' mir ja auch mal einer sagen können dass ich über php auf ftp befehle senden kann *gg* 
warum den chmod() verwenden wollen, wenn auch ftp_site(chmod 0777 $file) funktioniert. hmpf


----------

